

Ask HN: How to start a career in freelance web development? - yansuck

Hello HN. I am a young programmer trying to start a career in web development. I have become familiar with all stacks on web development and I would like to start some freelancing jobs. However I have no idea how to market myself, get clients, build portfolio,etc. Could any veteran share some ideas on this topic with me? Thanks so much! :D
======
CuBe_Labs
I would start out by producing websites for friends and family to get your
name out there and show off what you can do. Also, it might help your
portfolio if you were to offer to produce websites for organizations that
don't yet have one and that would benefit from one. As an example, I made a
website for a local Air Cadet unit (a youth leadership program) for free, and
they loved it and have utilized it as a major tool for communicating with
their members. This might not sound very effective, but it required little
effort to make and has given me free advertising by word of mouth from the
members of the unit, their parents, and the people in charge of the program.
So, essentially I'm suggesting that you offer your services to anyone you can
and get them to recomend you to their friends.Hope tht advice helpeyou out a
bit!

------
petervandijck
"I am familiar with all stacks" just means that you aren't great in any one
particular stack. Become great at 1 stack. Pick one, it doesn't mean you can't
do other things, it means you are selling 1 specific thing.

Then respond to "looking for freelancers" posts on HN.

------
officialjunk
what did you build to familiarize yourself? do you have any websites currently
up? if you don't, sounds like that's where to begin. create a demo/portfolio
website of some kind.

